
Ethiopia's Authorities Have Shut Down the Internet Without Giving Any Reasons - jw2013
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/06/01/ethiopias-authorities-have-shut-down-the-internet-without-giving-any-reasons/
======
mgr86
I have an Ethiopian colleague. Well he got his American citizenship a few
years ago. But the only way to communicate with his family without ridiculous
long distance fees was the internet. It used to be FaceBook but that's been
shut down for awhile. This isn't good

